# Melo 3 Mini leaks?



## Jeez

Hi guys.

Im very new to vaping. After much time spent lurking on this forum and reading up, i decided to get a Pico kit last week.

I have noticed that on occoasions when i unscrew the melo 3 mini tank from the mod, i will see maybe 6 or 7 tiny droplets of liquid on the underside on the tank. Between the aiflow ring and the base.

Also notice some liquid, a few droplets, on the mod around the 510 connector silver ridged thing. 

Is this normal? Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jeez said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Im very new to vaping. After much time spent lurking on this forum and reading up, i decided to get a Pico kit last week.
> 
> I have noticed that on occoasions when i unscrew the melo 3 mini tank from the mod, i will see maybe 6 or 7 tiny droplets of liquid on the underside on the tank. Between the aiflow ring and the base.
> 
> Also notice some liquid, a few droplets, on the mod around the 510 connector silver ridged thing.
> 
> Is this normal? Does anyone else experience this?



Nope @Jeez it's not normal... most tanks do leak to a lesser or greater degree but the Melo III Mini is one of the tanks that I have had zero leaking from... make sure your coil is in tightish because if not that's where it could leak a little from.


----------



## Jeez

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I have tightened the coil and even cleaned under it and stuff.

But i still keep getting those dreaded few droplets.

I contacted the vendor where i purchased it and they said its normal due to condensation.

But my paranoia is getting the better of me....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jeez said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> I have tightened the coil and even cleaned under it and stuff.
> 
> But i still keep getting those dreaded few droplets.
> 
> I contacted the vendor where i purchased it and they said its normal due to condensation.
> 
> But my paranoia is getting the better of me....



Yes it could certainly be condensation... especially if you are a vaper that likes to blow a little to get the vape going before you inhale. I wouldn't worry about a odd drop here and there...


----------



## Jeez

Thanks a great deal.

You guys are really on to something with this forum. Its awesome.

I will just keep monitoring my pico and update it if it gets any worse.

Btw I'm 11 days cigarette free and after 7 days of the pico, I now also own an AIO and an Ijust 2 mini.

This vaping stuff is an addiction!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Jeez said:


> Thanks a great deal.
> 
> You guys are really on to something with this forum. Its awesome.
> 
> I will just keep monitoring my pico and update it if it gets any worse.
> 
> Btw I'm 11 days cigarette free and after 7 days of the pico, I now also own an AIO and an Ijust 2 mini.
> 
> This vaping stuff is an addiction!


Awesome. Congrats on being stinky free for so long - you have done the really hard yards!

Some juice invariably collects under the coil unit. If too much accumulates you will get leaking from the air slots. From time to time, unscrew the coil and clean the space down there well with a tissue, pipe cleaner or similar. Or rinse well with hot water and dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jeez said:


> Btw I'm 11 days cigarette free and after 7 days of the pico, I now also own an AIO and an Ijust 2 mini.
> This vaping stuff is an addiction!



That's awesome! I remember how excited I was at day 11... stick with it... it's life changing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeez

Thanks for the advice @Andre. I have done those exact same steps but i still get the tiny droplets.

Its literally comes out the gap betweeh the airflow ring and the base. If you turn the tank upside down you can picture this more clear.

Maybe im just overthinking things.

Thanks though for the replies guys. Much appreciated


----------



## Jeez

Most Definitely @Rob Fisher 

I've never felt this good in a while and after 15 years of smoking, i only wish i had discovered Vaping earlier.

Btw Rob im a big fan of your Youtube page

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Congratz on 11 @Jeez. 

Condensation from the bottom AFC slots on a Target, Gemini, Cerabis, etc I've seen. On my Melo tanks no. Their AFC acts like a catch cup. But then I don't start a draw with a blow. I'd recheck the tightness of the coil and the chimney so the glass tube is also fully seated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeez

@Spydro i was thinking the same thing based on what ive read up about the design of the catch cup.

I never ever blow when im taking a hit. 

I need to keep a close eye on this but i will keep you guys posted with further testing. Would hate to have my juice mess up my mod coz i already feel such a close bond to it


----------



## Spydro

Some other tips to consider.

I think it was a Meko tank that dumped overnight and flooded a Snow Wolf Mini in SA a while back. The tank had an airlock issue, so the top cap was left a little loose. To be safest you might want to close the AFC when the tank will sit with liquids in it for long periods. 

You could also add a mod guard between the tank and your mod that would help keep wayward liquids from getting down in the mods 510. I use them with all my tanks, and they have the benefit that they are intended for as well of preventing tanks from scratching the top of you mod.

BTW, tank airlocks are a common thing apparently for some folks in SA. The tanks don't airlock on this side of the pond. Must be a hemispheric phenomenon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeez

Spydro said:


> Some other tips to consider.
> 
> I think it was a Meko tank that dumped overnight and flooded a Snow Wolf Mini in SA a while back. The tank had an airlock issue, so the top cap was left a little loose. To be safest you might want to close the AFC when the tank will sit with liquids in it for long periods.
> 
> You could also add a mod guard between the tank and your mod that would help keep wayward liquids from getting down in the mods 510. I use them with all my tanks, and they have the benefit that they are intended for as well of preventing tanks from scratching the top of you mod.
> 
> BTW, tank airlocks are a common thing apparently for some folks in SA. The tanks don't airlock on this side of the pond. Must be a hemispheric phenomenon.


Thanks for that @Spydro. I did not even know that such a guard even existed. 

This is definitely something i would look into.

Anyone know who has stock of these guards locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

No idea if you can get them locally, but I'd think if would be something well worth stocking there with so many folks that use tanks there. 
The gent I found out about them from is in SA, and bought them from this same source as I did.

http://www.kidneypuncher.com/kp-mod-guard-5-pack-various-sizes/


----------



## Silver

Jeez said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Im very new to vaping. After much time spent lurking on this forum and reading up, i decided to get a Pico kit last week.
> 
> I have noticed that on occoasions when i unscrew the melo 3 mini tank from the mod, i will see maybe 6 or 7 tiny droplets of liquid on the underside on the tank. Between the aiflow ring and the base.
> 
> Also notice some liquid, a few droplets, on the mod around the 510 connector silver ridged thing.
> 
> Is this normal? Does anyone else experience this?



Congrats on quitting the stinkies @Jeez 
You doing a great thing!! And have done the hard part!

I dont have the Melo3 but just wanted to check - what juice are you using? Maybe its too "thin"? Maybe too runny? Wonder what would happen if you tried with a "thicker" juice - i.e. A higher VG ratio. Just a guess but worth asking.


----------



## Jeez

Thanks bro @Silver 

Im using juices at a 70/30 Vg/Pg

I've taken Andre's advice, dismantled the tank, washed and dryed thoroughly and assembles it again.

Testing it out now and i will report back after two tank's of juice.

All of this aside. I really love the Pico with the 0.9 ohm ccell. So smooth.

However i have burnt the coil after 1 week, vaping at 30 watts. 

Im sure I'll get better at this as time goes on. One thing's for certain, this is a lifestyle now!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeez

Update - after washing and drying the tanks, 4 tanks vaped n no signs of droplets.

Thanks everyone for the responses and all the help and advice.

You guys are sublime!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig

Jeez said:


> Update - after washing and drying the tanks, 4 tanks vaped n no signs of droplets.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the responses and all the help and advice.
> 
> You guys are sublime!


Congrats being sticky free for 12 days, excellent job  I'm glad you sorted out the leaking/condensing problem. Vaping sure is a lifestyle change for the better. I wish for you all the best along your vaping journey and no doubt you will learn a lot from the guys on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeez

@daniel craig 

Thanks for your kind words of encouragement sir!


----------

